

How to thrive among pirates - abthomson
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2010/04/how_to_thrive_a.php

======
maxklein
This article is an example of research done in a very surface manner, and
where pre-judgments were decided on and the facts bent to meet the judgement.

They control piracy by keeping costs low and pricing at a level that makes it
uneconomical to pirate. That's it.

------
wmf
Make really crappy movies and befriend criminals? Maybe Hollywood should just
quit while they're ahead.

~~~
awa
or make profits through sales of movie tickets by giving a better theater
experience (air conditioning vs. no air conditioning) Some of the movies are
already doing that with IMAX and 3d technology.

